
Ask HN: How about losses from crypto trading and tax deductions? - bsvalley
Everyone is talking about paying taxes from trading cryptocurrencies. But what if I buy a bitcoin at $15000 and then convert it into ETH a day later when a bitcoin is worth $14000. Can I claim that as a loss anywhere in my taxes?
======
bsvalley
For people interested in this:

"A capital loss realized on the sale or exchange of a capital asset that has
been held for exactly one year or less. Net short-term losses are limited to a
maximum deduction of $3,000 per year, which can be used against earned or
other ordinary income.

Short-term losses are determined by calculating all short term gains and
losses declared on Part II of Schedule D. If the net figure is a loss, then
any amount above $3000 must be deferred until the following year. For example,
if a taxpayer has a net short-term capital loss of $10,000, then he can
declare a $3000 loss each year for three years, deducting the final $1000 in
the fourth year following the sale of the assets."

------
philiphodgen
It is a short term capital loss.

